# Lighting for 30 gallon planted tank



## lestatak (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm looking for lighting for my 30 gallon planted tank. I currently have a light strip that holds a single 24" florescent bulb. Should I buy a Coralife F/W T-5 Aqualight Double Strip Light-30" which is $40-$45 or just replace the florescent. What type of florescent should get? I'd like to keep this as inexpensive as possible.

Any suggestion would be appreceiated.


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

there is a planted tank forum, Id checkit out if i were you


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

8) If you can get the Coralife D/S/L for $40/45, it's a good buy & will definitely give your planted tank a boost. "T"


----------



## matpat (Feb 21, 2008)

If you don't plan on adding CO2 to your tank, try to keep the wattage at 2 watts per gallon or less. Any more and you will probably have some issues with algae.


----------



## lestatak (Feb 3, 2007)

I pulled the trigger on a Coralife F/W T-5 Aqualight Double Strip Light-30" from Big Als for $36.99.


----------



## lestatak (Feb 3, 2007)

Well, the only this this new light is help growing is algae. Plants are slowling dying. I'm a bit frustated as I can never get plants to stay alive.


----------



## matpat (Feb 21, 2008)

That happens sometimes when you increase your light levels  T-5s are more "intense" light than the old strip you had on the tank. What types of algae are you getting, brown, green? Also, what type of plants do you have in the tank?


----------



## lestatak (Feb 3, 2007)

I have 3 sword tails and a fern. All of them are dying and the algae is thriving. I have hair algae growing on the plants and i have green algae growing on the glass and the sand.


----------



## matpat (Feb 21, 2008)

If you purchased the plants at a LFS or online retailer you may experience some "die off" as they acclimate to your water source. As plant growth slows or ceases (from lack of "food", low lighting levels, or during acclimation) algae growth usually increases.

Are you "feeding"or fertilizing the plants? Plants need "food" in the form of nitrogen (ammonia/ammonium or nitrates), phosphorous (phosphates), potassium, iron and micro nutrients. In lower light tanks, these needs can usually be met by fish waste and excess food. What is your fish load like?

You can use a toothbrush (similar to twirling a fork in spaghetti) to remove the hair algae. Keep on top of it or it will soon take over your tank. For the algae on the glass, clean the glass followed by a water change. Disturbing the sand with your hand while using a gravel vac above the substrate works well at removing the algae on the sand also. How long are your lights on?


----------

